# Arnold is God thread



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

A tribute to the greatest of all time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

.........


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

I like green eggs and ham


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

sam I am


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

./.,,.,,


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2009)

*he looks like a badass mf here:*


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

what is the square root of this post?


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

238 in 1974


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

santa is not real


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

Trained 8 weeks after taking a year off to win in 1975


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 15, 2009)

foreman, is that you?  There was a great Arnold pic thread on here about 3-4 years ago.

I'll do a search.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

*unfortunately you just don't see this type of chest to waist ratio anymore:*


----------



## urbanski (Dec 15, 2009)

awesomeness


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

1


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

2


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

3


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

4


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2009)

Arnold is hot...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> *unfortunately you just don't see this type of chest to waist ratio anymore:*




that pretty face sure as hell didn't hurt either.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 15, 2009)

Robert D.., so true.

that chect to waist ratio is no more.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

........


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

Bow to Arnold, he is a loving God.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

.., .,-9kl..


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

,./../.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

John H RIP


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it ok if I rough up the suspect a little bit or would that be innaproppriate?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

..........


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

by far greatest of all time!


----------



## Shotski (Dec 19, 2009)

I must say that I watch Pumping Iron at least once a week.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2009)

Shotski said:


> I must say that I watch Pumping Iron at least once a week.



I have the collector DVD that came out a couple of years ago, have not watched in awhile, need to do that soon! 

btw, where are you in Colorado?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2009)

.........


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

YouTube Video












*Arnold Schwarzenegger titles won*


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger helping inmates in jail*







YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

*Young Arnold Schwarzenegger clip, from Austrian Bodybuilding Comp*







YouTube Video











This clip is a riot.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger on The Old Dating Game TV Show- Funny Clip*







YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

*arnold schwarzenegger training arms 1*







YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Whew!! He sure was close to Raquel McClish (sic) ass.
I like the way he just puts his hand on her ass.
BRB....I need to shower.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

. .. ... .


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2009)

..........


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2009)

*Arnold and Franco*

*Arnold and Franco - then and now


*


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Whew!! He sure was close to Raquel McClish (sic) ass.
> I like the way he just puts his hand on her ass.
> BRB....I need to shower.



And he was just about humping her when she was doing cable pushdowns.  



Robert D. said:


> *Arnold and Franco - then and now
> 
> 
> *



Poor Franco didn't age quite as gracefully as Arnold has.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2009)

Arnold (left) and Chet Yorton





Franco and Arnold





Arnold and, uh, _doll_





June 1978 Muscle Builder Power


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2009)

more


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2009)

..... ,,


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2010)

... .. .


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2010)

1974


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2010)

1973 & 1974


----------



## aboutmuscle (Jan 3, 2010)

Some great Pics of The Oak. Arnold has gotta be the biggest inspiration in bodybuilding we ever I ask anyone in the gym who's there inspiration in bodybuilding most people will always say arnold. 

You can find a good personal bio of him here


----------



## Bowden (Jan 3, 2010)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger, a myth*






YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2010)

.... ...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 4, 2010)

Worth posting again if it's not already in this thread...


----------



## peptides (Jan 6, 2010)

Arnold really is great.His body is one of a kind but Batista can match his case.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2010)

.......


----------



## irishteen (Jan 12, 2010)

Gayness


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

irishteen said:


> Gayness


Sounds like you got a little boner looking at a real man.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

peptides said:


> Arnold really is great.His body is one of a kind but Batista can match his case.


Who?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 12, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Who?



I think he means this guy:


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

Different league.


----------



## SYN (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## irishteen (Jan 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Different league.



What the hell does this mean ? 


O ye patrick bateman minus reped me !! 

But i doooooooonnnnnnnnttttt eeeevvvveeennn ccccaaaaarrrrreeee so whoever else is thinking of doing it dont bother i dont give a fuck basically!

So go have  with your president OBAMA


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2010)

SYN said:


>



Great picture! Look at how small Arnold looks next to those two giants.


----------



## SYN (Jan 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Great picture! Look at how small Arnold looks next to those two giants.



Yea I loled. He looks like a midget.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

What Steroids did Arnold use?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2010)

SYN said:


>


I thought that was Anthony Kiedis at first....Wilt Chamberlain was fucking built for being 7ft 1....


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

Fuck Arnold. He has completely ruined California. What a piece of shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2010)

Wasn't it a mess before he got in there?


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Wasn't it a mess before he got in there?



Yea and he finished the job. He passed a global warming bill that would require motorist to have tire inflation checks. Otherwise face a 1000.00 fine. He's one fine republican.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yea and he finished the job. He passed a global warming bill that would require motorist to have tire inflation checks. Otherwise face a 1000.00 fine. He's one fine republican.


I doubt anyone could fix California anytime soon. 

How do they enforce that rule.


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I doubt anyone could fix California anytime soon.
> 
> How do they enforce that rule.



 When you take your car in for service the service station will do it and report it to the state, if you decline they will not be allowed to fix your car. You can decline but have to get special paper work from the state to get them to fix your car before they can touch it. Its still premature but thats the basics of the law. Absolutly fucking crazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> When you take your car in for service the service station will do it and report it to the state, if you decline they will not be allowed to fix your car. You can decline but have to get special paper work from the state to get them to fix your car before they can touch it. Its still premature but thats the basics of the law. Absolutly fucking crazy.



so fucking what? any moron can keep his tire pressure optimal. 
How to Check Air Pressure in Tires - wikiHow
this thread isn't the place for your bitching about arnold.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to know what Steroids he used


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> so fucking what? any moron can keep his tire pressure optimal.
> How to Check Air Pressure in Tires - wikiHow
> this thread isn't the place for your bitching about arnold.



They dont want you to check it yourself. If you want to do it yourself you would have to be certified from the state. 

Are you on the rag? Fuck Arnold.


----------



## independent (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I want to know what Steroids he used



Phera and Mdrol.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Phera and Mdrol.



Figures


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I want to know what Steroids he used



my guess would be test and d-bol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> They dont want you to check it yourself. If you want to do it yourself you would have to be certified from the state.
> 
> Are you on the rag? Fuck Arnold.



"maintenance shops will have to check the tire pressure of every vehicle they service" doesn't sound terribly inconvenient.

and btw it sounds like _you're_ on the fucking rag. this is a tribute thread don't fuck it up.


----------



## SYN (Jan 15, 2010)

California's been ruined ever since everyone there started running around like they're better than the rest of the country, and whining about 'omg they wanna check my air pressure'
Next time you go in for a tune up have them check the pressure in your head. I think it's a bit overinflated.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> He passed a global warming bill that would require motorist to have tire inflation checks. Otherwise face a 1000.00 fine.





Little Wing said:


> "maintenance shops will have to check the tire pressure of every vehicle they service" doesn't sound terribly inconvenient.





SYN said:


> California's been ruined ever since everyone there started running around like they're better than the rest of the country, and whining about 'omg they wanna check my air pressure'
> Next time you go in for a tune up have them check the pressure in your head. I think it's a bit overinflated.



This doesn't make any sense to me.  When I turned wrenches at a dealership we always checked all the fluid levels and the tire pressure on *every* car that came through service.

Kind of odd that it has to be 'enforced.'  The only reason I could respect backlash to this would be due to the excess cost of maintaining and updating a database exclusively for tire pressure checks.

Back to Arnold!





YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jan 15, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> "maintenance shops will have to check the tire pressure of every vehicle they service" doesn't sound terribly inconvenient.
> 
> and btw it sounds like _you're_ on the fucking rag. this is a tribute thread don't fuck it up.



Arnold didnt become a douche overnite, he's always been a douche. A tribute thread? LOL.


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

How many non-gay guys here would suck Arnold's Penis back in 1975?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2010)

Less political masterbation and more Arnpold pics.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2010)

.........


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2010)

...... / /


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Perdido (Mar 7, 2010)

Recent picture:


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 7, 2010)

By the way, he is coming to Emory Univ, atlanta to give a commencement speech.  Hope to be there.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Mar 18, 2010)

*Still Pumping*







YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2010)

...........


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2010)

........


----------



## SYN (Oct 26, 2010)

YouTube Video









 Some of these old Arnold videos are just creepy.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 27, 2010)

oh my gawd...Is he?



Yes, Mr. Arnold thank you for giving those years to the BodyBuilding World.


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 27, 2010)

After Arnold everyone else seems like a cheap imitation like everyone else should go away and do something else b/c nobody can top what he has done no matter how big or cut. Just such a strong minded, hard working and successful man.  We need more like him.


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't ever seen this pic.






Great shot of Arnold and _some other guy_. lulz


----------



## brian lee (Feb 1, 2011)

This has probably been said before but who cares,
Arnlod is a BEAST!!!!  I remember reading that when he trained biceps, he wouldn't think of any other bodybuilders biceps.  He said he pictured MOUNTAIN PEAKS!!!!!  Man!!! thats fuckin awesome.  
I lift, I'm in decent shape, I followed bb pretty seriously up until the late 90s.  I pick up a mag now and then.  For me no other bodybuilder's physique has ever had total over all visual impact as Arnold.  People talk shit about his legs, blah blah blah.  Dudes now are way bigger, whatever.  But when you think bodybuilder, only one name comes to mind.  AND he's fucking SMART TOO.
ARNOLD IS A FRIKIN GOD!!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## MDR (Feb 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Hadn't ever seen this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He makes Zane look like a little boy.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 19, 2011)

Arnold and, uh, _doll_


This is fucking CREEPY


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet you never saw these photos of Arnold before.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

aweswome thread...arnold is a god among men


----------



## PressuringChival (Dec 16, 2011)

truly the greatest


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 16, 2011)

Arnold, The best!


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)

*Japan, 1972*


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)

1971, Mr Olympia


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)

1971 again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *Japan, 1972*


 

franco is so tiny


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2011)

1973


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2011)

*1970 Mr World*


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 22, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 1973



The Hulk is such a monster!


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2011)

*1983*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2011)

GREAT shots I have never seen.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2011)

Saw you posted this shot previously. Is that Yorton?





*L-R:* ?, Zabo, Chet Yorton(?), Arnold, Joe Gold


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Really??? Just sitting there. Arms were fucking ridiculous. Definite legend in the bodybuilding world.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought i had seen all of Arnold’s pics, these are great and keep them coming. My son made a comment about the chest to waist, he is 16 and reads MD etc so see’s the the current……..guts, he was shocked, good shocked, i said never lose site of why guys started training 60 years ago, Aesthetics, you can look cartoonish for the right reasons and Arnie behind a silhouette you know is Arnie, these days it could be anyone…...


----------



## banker23 (Dec 23, 2011)

Are these photos published anywhere? I need these like in a coffee table book or something. they are so candid and these are the pics of Arnold that I prefer (non comp ready)


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

There's a book out there I haven't seen but saw it mentioned online -- Arnold and Muhammad Ali.

(Googles)

Titans!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

How long before the news of Arnold's illegitimate son was this issue on the newsstands?






Saw that mag and then just a short time later, iirc, the news broke.

What's that cover date, April 8, 2011?

*http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=arnold+and+illegitimate+child*

Looks like it was about a month later.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

Schwarzenegger at Mammoth Mountain in April 2010.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

IT'S GOOD TO BE KING!​


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^^ Portrait of Arnold Schwarzenegger by Jill Greenberg for GQ magazine.

And Classic Arnold...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice find here courtesy of *rangermike*. 

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/83808.html*


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2012)

Ali just turned 70 years old. An old pic of the two champs.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2012)

*Bo Derek and Muhammad Ali*

*August 3, 2000, with Bo Derek and Muhammad Ali*


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2012)

*Muhammad Ali, Robin Thicke, Alan Thicke, Arnold Schwarzenegger *


----------

